# questions about switches and stuff



## russo (Apr 15, 2008)

so im trying to figure out exactly how im going to wire everything up
i have a place set aside in my boat for a switch/fuse panel, but no idea where to actually get one

ideally id like to have switches for:
- livewell aerator (and some sort of timer)
- nav lights
- red "courtesy" LEDs for night fishing
- bilge pump
- and some sort of battery meter in there as well (2x12 setup, running 12v)

ive seen various "waterproof panels" online but theyre like $100+++ for a deceont one
i was hoping someone on here had a secret source they might share  
orrr is it as simple as just getting a bunch of switches and making my own setup

thanksssss


----------



## mtnman (Apr 15, 2008)

Why cant you just make one out of a peice of plywood? It woudnt be that hard to do.


----------



## russo (Apr 15, 2008)

i could definitely do that but i was under the impression you had to use like special waterproof switches
will plain old radio shack ones work fine? they will be inside a compartment


----------



## mtnman (Apr 15, 2008)

A friend of mine did it but his panel was protected very well and he has not had any problems as of yet and its been about 3 years. As long as you put the panel somewhere out of the weather I think you should be alright.


----------



## fowlmood77 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Livewell timer switches around $40 can be found at cabelas or basspro
Or just use a regular switch and turn it on/off when needed
*Regular switches can be used, but it is better to at least get a rubber boot to go over them
Don't rule out Ebay if you watch and bid you can get a good buy I did a quick search and found these.
https://motors.shop.ebay.com/Parts-Accessories_Boat-Parts-Accessories-Gear_?_rkw=switch panel


https://search.ebay.com/search/sear...s=29697&sabfmts=1&ftrt=1&ftrv=1&fsop=2&fsoo=2

This one even has a volt meter
https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/3-G...TER-10036_W0QQitemZ330227343473QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## russo (Apr 15, 2008)

wow i hadnt even thought to look at ebay for the panel, thanks
(boy do i feel dumb right now)


----------



## Jim (Apr 15, 2008)

russo said:


> wow i hadnt even thought to look at ebay for the panel, thanks
> (boy do i feel dumb right now)



Never man! That what the forum is here for. :beer:


----------



## BlueWaterLED (Apr 15, 2008)

I have lots of sources for switches that are all very inexpensive. You could easily make your own panel with a piece of plexi or something and your average switch costs around $2.


----------



## russo (Apr 15, 2008)

2 dollars per switch is more like it, id rather make something myself anyways
i only really need 3 or 4 switches, paying $50 makes me gurgle a bit
and im too impatient to wait for ebay for this part of it


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 15, 2008)

I just got through installing two new switches on my boat. They were $3 each and you can buy the rubber boot to go over them so water cant get in them. That is what I did and it works great. The switches are out on the main part of my console and have been exposed to all kinds of weather with no issues.


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 15, 2008)

You got to look at what a switch is. Basically, when you flip it one way, the circuit is complete, and when flipped the other way, there is a break in the circuit. Bout the only real damage would be if the contacts get too corroded, but unless you submerge it in salt regularly, that shouldn't happen but every 4 or 5 years at the most. 2 bucks plus 5 minutes every 5 years isn't a big deal at all. 

Go get a few of those 2 position toggles, the 2 dollar ones, and then cut a piece of plexi glass for your board. Paint the backside of the plexi, and it usually has a pretty good look to it. Drill your holes for the toggles, and walla.


----------

